# LO MÁS PARECIDO A SER UN ESPÍA - TRABAJÉ DE "MYSTERY SHOPPER / CLIENTE MISTERIOSO" Y RESPONDO PREGUNTAS



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (12 Nov 2021)

Un *Mystery Shopper* es alguien que se hace pasar por un cliente interesado en realizar alguna compra o adquirir algún servicio. Hay un puñado de empresas en España, generalmente auditorías, que se dedican a ofrecer estos servicios. Estas auditorías contratan (la mayoría de veces en negro) a gente random a la que pagan por "misión" (así lo llaman) entre 15 y 25 euros. 

Las misiones son muy variadas: yo he ido a comprar coches, casas, teléfonos y hasta gafas de sol. También incluyen gasolineras, supermercados, heladerías y cosas un poco raras. 

Me gustaba este trabajo pero lo dejé porque pagan mal y tarde (y había cierta desorganización) pero era muy divertido, ya que tú eres una especie de "espía" que hasta en algunas ocasiones lleva una identidad falsa. Hasta grababa las conversaciones y hacía fotografías. Aprendí muchísimo además, sobre cosas que la gente normal ni se imagina. Si queréis saber más, aquí espero vuestras preguntas.




​


----------



## P.pica (12 Nov 2021)

Pon algún ejemplo de esas cosas que la gente normal ni se imagina.


----------



## [IΞI] (12 Nov 2021)

Mi pregunta es qué pinta esta mierda en emprendedores...

pagabas autónomos o qué? 

O quizás... a cuánta gente conseguiste que despidieran por esos 20€?


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (12 Nov 2021)

¿se folla mucho?


----------



## quemalavida (12 Nov 2021)

Aceptabas pagos en negro, y tu contratador así lo gestionaba, para ir a espiar la honestidad y buen hacer de curritos. Muy digno todo... ¡Jesús, qué basura de mundo!


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (12 Nov 2021)

Yo estoy en sector inmobiliario. Va cuenta alguna visitando casas, pongo las palomitas en el microondas


----------



## biba ecuador (12 Nov 2021)

Te fuckaste a alguna cajera en el Saturn?


----------



## Pepe-sama (12 Nov 2021)

Donde se consiguen esos curros? no me importaria


----------



## Oligofrenico (13 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Aceptabas pagos en negro, y tu contratador así lo gestionaba, para ir a espiar la honestidad y buen hacer de curritos. Muy digno todo... ¡Jesús, qué basura de mundo!



_Un clavo saca otro clavo_


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Nov 2021)

Mystery Diners - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Frysby (13 Nov 2021)

Has sacado tajada del cliente y de la empresa?


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (13 Nov 2021)

A los chivatos en la cárcel los pinchan por piar lo que no tienen que piar.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (13 Nov 2021)

Da el nombre de empresas de varios sectores que visitaras. ¿ Qué aprendiste sobre el servicio que ofrecen?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

P.pica dijo:


> Pon algún ejemplo de esas cosas que la gente normal ni se imagina.
> [/QUO





P.pica dijo:


> Pon algún ejemplo de esas cosas que la gente normal ni se imagina.



Muy bien, amigo!!! Por ejemplo: en muchos concesionarios de coches, los vendedores están obligados a seguir un protocolo de actuación con los clientes: hacer contacto visual cuando te ven entrar, pedir que te esperes un momento hasta que encuentren un vendedor que te atienda, preguntarte tu nombre, ofrecerte algo de beber, interesarse por tu vida, tu familia, tu trabajo, acompañarte a la puerta cuando te marches, llamarte por teléfono días después para ver si sigues interesado en la compra... Más aparte, responder tus preguntas y venderte el coche, claro!!! Pues NINGÚN vendedor de los que me he topado hace NADA o CASI NADA de todo lo que te he dicho. Yo no tenía ni idea de que los vendedores tenían que hacer esas cosas y también me extraña que ninguno las hiciera. Y bueno, con los protocolos COVID todavía es más desastre, aunque en eso estoy con ellos, porque vaya forma de hacer el paripé.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Mi pregunta es qué pinta esta mierda en emprendedores...
> 
> pagabas autónomos o qué?
> 
> O quizás... a cuánta gente conseguiste que despidieran por esos 20€?



Respondiendo a tu primera pregunta: esta MIERDA pinta en este subforo lo mismo que TÚ pintas en la vida: NADA DE NADA. Y sobre la segunda pregunta: me consta que se han hecho expedientes e investigaciones a muchos de los trabajadores que me he topado. Y sí, da mucha pena por la mierda que me pagan, pero para "consolarme", pienso que yo hacía mucho mejor mi trabajo por ese sueldo de mierda que ellos en sus trabajos, mucho mejor pagados y más estables, pero en los que no cumplían con su deber.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> ¿se folla mucho?



Nada de nada.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Aceptabas pagos en negro, y tu contratador así lo gestionaba, para ir a espiar la honestidad y buen hacer de curritos. Muy digno todo... ¡Jesús, qué basura de mundo!



Es un trabajo indigno, como casi todos. Y tienes toda la razón. Yo tuve muchos dilemas morales y es una de las razones, aunque no la principal, de que lo dejara.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Yo estoy en sector inmobiliario. Va cuenta alguna visitando casas, pongo las palomitas en el microondas



Pues tío, me tocó ir a ver un pisazo en una urbanización y luego resulta que NI TENÍAN EL PISO PILOTO PREPARADO. Tuve que improvisar porque no era lo esperado, pero bueno. La verdad es que siempre me han tratado profesionalmente y nunca les he puesto una mala calificación. También te digo que me tocaron inmobiliarias muy potentes que manejaban muchísima pasta.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Te fuckaste a alguna cajera en el Saturn?



Nunca me tocó ir al Saturn, pero sí a supermercados de mierda tipo Dia. Y nada, haces la compra que te han dicho, compruebas el trato que te han dado y te sale gratis. Ah!! Y en Mediamarkt también he hecho muchas misiones, sobre todo en el servicio post venta. Cosas en plan gastar 50 euros en algo y devolverlo al día siguiente, a ver cómo te tratan. Por alguna razón, siempre están chequeando a los de Mediamarkt.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Exacto. Lo venden como trabajo para estudiantes o cosas así, pero es IMPOSIBLE vivir de eso. Y mira que yo hacía varias misiones en un mismo día y conforme te van conociendo en la agencia, te mandan más y puedes estar perfectamente ocupado toda la semana. Pero no renta. De hecho, una de las grandes pegas es que ellos te dicen que ir a hacer una compra te cuesta 30 minutos, y ellos te pagan por eso PERO no tienen en cuenta el tiempo de desplazamiento, los inconvenientes y, sobre todo, el tiempo que dedicas a rellenar los informes, que va de una a dos horas, según lo cuidadoso que seas (y yo lo era mucho, por eso siempre me llamaban). Al final, te has llevado 20 euros por cuatro horas de trabajo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Pepe-sama dijo:


> Donde se consiguen esos curros? no me importaria



Si no vas mal de pasta, como complemento está bien. Y además, aprendes muchas cosas y tiene su lado divertido, por lo de sentirte un poco espía o algo así. Y como no te dan ninguna formación (o casi ninguna), siempre te las tienes que apañar para sacar fotos, grabar las conversaciones, conseguir los objetivos que te han pedido... Desde luego, aburrido no es. Pero si estás buscando un trabajo "de verdad", no te lo recomiendo para nada, porque está muy mal pagado. 

Si te interesa, símplemente pon Mystery Shopper en Google y apúntate a las cuatro o cinco que te saldrán. No piden mucho y siempre llaman, porque como es un trabajo de mierda, muchas veces se quedan tirados. A ver si te animas y nos cuentas!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> _Un clavo saca otro clavo_



Triste pero cierto.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Mystery Diners - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese no lo he probado!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Frysby dijo:


> Has sacado tajada del cliente y de la empresa?



Muy interesante pregunta. Lo pensé mucho y a veces, cuando la auditoría era un desastre (en plan que el dependiente de la tienda o vendedor o comercial lo hacía todo mal), me daba remordimiento y le daba vueltas a la posibilidad de volver más tarde y decirle que lo estaba evaluando y que podríamos repetirlo... pero al final nada de nada. Y también pensé en avisar a las empresas con antelación, pero nunca lo hice. Son cosas que te pasan por la cabeza, pero al final prefiero dormir tranquilo que ya está el mundo bastante podrido.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> A los chivatos en la cárcel los pinchan por piar lo que no tienen que piar.



Estupendo. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con chivarse, amigo. Y tampoco estaba en la cárcel. Vamos, que no tienes ni idea.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Ese no lo he probado!!!



Ese concurso de la tele era todo guionizado.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

sapatosdegamusaasul dijo:


> Da el nombre de empresas de varios sectores que visitaras. ¿ Qué aprendiste sobre el servicio que ofrecen?



No puedo dar ningún nombre, aunque más arriba he hablado de Mediamarkt, pero sin comprometerlos. La razón es que uno nunca sabe quien puede leer esto, así que me curo en salud. Lo que sí te puedo decir es que, como a menudo ocurre en muchos aspectos de la vida, he ido a lugares / empresas de muchísimo nivel que me han tratado muy mal. Y también lo contrario, claro.

Mira, te digo algo en secreto: Fui a mirar un Mercedes y un BMW de gama similar el mismo día. BMW me trató COMO LA MIERDA. Mercedes me trató DE MARAVILLA. Solo por eso, ya no me compraría un BMW. Y me consta que al vendedor que me trató mal le dieron mucha caña. Pero lamentablemente, no puedo decir más.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ese concurso de la tele era todo guionizado.



Ah claro!!!! Pues nada que ver con la realidad.


----------



## Lubinillo (13 Nov 2021)

Osea que por apenas 5 euros la hora o menos eres capaz de ir jodiendo la vida a trabajadores que lo mismo hasta tienen hijos que mantener y por x motivos en el momento que tu fuiste tenían un mal día. Eres un puto caracol. El Karma algún día llamara a tu puerta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Nov 2021)

No entiendo las criticas al opener.

Una empresa paga a un trabajador y tiene el derecho de saber si está haciendo bien o no su faena. 

Ademas en España, que el servicio no suele ser bueno en casi ningun sitio.

Por curiosidad, ¿hiciste alguna vez este trabajo en hostelería? Cuando el camarero se metia el dedo en la nariz mientras te traía el plato, ¿ te lo acababas comiendo?


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Estupendo. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con chivarse, amigo. Y tampoco estaba en la cárcel. Vamos, que no tienes ni idea.



Si ustec lo dice...


----------



## quemalavida (13 Nov 2021)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> _Un clavo saca otro clavo_



Haces honor a tu nick. No sé dónde ves la igualdad de clavos cuando uno juega con las cartas marcadas e incluso va aleccionado de por dónde tender las trampas.


----------



## quemalavida (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Es un trabajo indigno, como casi todos. Y tienes toda la razón. Yo tuve muchos dilemas morales y es una de las razones, aunque no la principal, de que lo dejara.



Me alegra saber que haya lo que te produzca dilemas morales. Y que además actúes en consecuencia. Pero tal vez deberías replantearte la dignidad de los trabajos. Quizá sea quien o como los realiza. El trabajo en si no puede ser indigno, pero puede serlo la manera en que se desempeñe. 
"Al rey la hacienda y la vida se han de dar, pero el honor es patrimonio del alma. Y el alma sólo es de Dios". 
El alcalde de Zalamea. Calderón de la Barca.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Nov 2021)

Coño!!! me acabo de enterar que en mi primer trabajo hice de *Mistery* *Shopper *y no me había dado cuenta!!!! 

Claro que eso no se estilaba en el siglo XX


----------



## Lombroso (13 Nov 2021)

Yo estuve cerca de un año haciendo de mystery, sobre todo para Vodafone. (no entiendo por qué el OP no quiere dar nombres). Luego simultáneamente con Yoigo, The phone house, Movistar y, en menor medida, Orange. 

Me lo apañé para sacarme un buen pellizco al mes, hasta que me cansé e hice que me echaran. 

A los que critican este trabajo, aclarar dos cosas: primero, la empresa (en mi caso las de telefonía) no sancionan al establecimiento si actúa mal, sino que funciona al contrario, es decir, premian a la mejor de la provincia con un plus a final de año. Segundo, si han de seguir un protocolo, han de hacerlo y punto. Sino, que se atengan a los reproches. Al fin y al cabo, es una forma de controlar a los trabajadores que no están supervisados por un jefe en la mayoría de sus horas de trabajo. 

(Luego cuengo porqué me echaron).


----------



## HH8 (13 Nov 2021)

Siempre ha sabido que el principal motor del empresario es putear a los clientes, no ganar dinero. Porque mira que es fácil saber si los empleados tratan mal a los clientes. Es que no tienes ni que esforzarte ni gastarte un duro: pones en la puerta bien grande un email enviar comentarios o pruebas de las mierdas que hacen los empleados.

Pero nadie lo hace. Por lo que he dicho. A esa gente se la sopla absolutamente el dinero.


----------



## Padre Pio (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Un *Mystery Shopper* es alguien que se hace pasar por un cliente interesado en realizar alguna compra o adquirir algún servicio. Hay un puñado de empresas en España, generalmente auditorías, que se dedican a ofrecer estos servicios. Estas auditorías contratan (la mayoría de veces en negro) a gente random a la que pagan por "misión" (así lo llaman) entre 15 y 25 euros.
> 
> Las misiones son muy variadas: yo he ido a comprar coches, casas, teléfonos y hasta gafas de sol. También incluyen gasolineras, supermercados, heladerías y cosas un poco raras.
> 
> ...



Traduccion que en tu trabajo se podia engañar a la gente, y encima dices que era muy "divertido" el trabajo.

Asi va Occidente, cada vez peor, menos humano.

*España Cristiana cuanto antes.*


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Padre Pio dijo:


> Traduccion que en tu trabajo se podia engañar a la gente, y encima dices que era muy "divertido" el trabajo.
> 
> Asi va Occidente, cada vez peor, menos humano.
> 
> *España Cristiana cuanto antes.*



Tienes mucha razón. Y ya he dicho más arriba que tuve muchos dilemas morales, y aunque esa no es la principal razón, también ayudó a que lo dejara. Muchas veces me sentía mal, pero pensaba que realmente yo era un "evaluador" que, obviamente, no podía mostrar sus intenciones para que la evaluación fuera efectiva. Supongo que eso se puede entender.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Buena pregunta esa. Una vez, al principio, me pillaron. Pero fue culpa mía, porque se notaba que eso que quería comprar no era para mí ni tenía ni idea del producto. Porque esa es otra que no he comentado antes, y que tampoco entra en el sueldo: tienes que prepararte el presonaje, aprender sobre el producto, etcétera. Obviamente, tiene que ser creíble que te vas a comprar una casa y que tienes dinero de sobra, por ejemplo. Aunque también he cometido errores tontos como dejar que se note que llevo el móvil grabando o que mis preguntas parecían muy guionizadas. Si tienes dotes de actor, mejor que mejor. Y si no, experiencia. Y no, no me follé a ninguna (ni a ninguno, cabrones).


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Me alegra saber que haya lo que te produzca dilemas morales. Y que además actúes en consecuencia. Pero tal vez deberías replantearte la dignidad de los trabajos. Quizá sea quien o como los realiza. El trabajo en si no puede ser indigno, pero puede serlo la manera en que se desempeñe.
> "Al rey la hacienda y la vida se han de dar, pero el honor es patrimonio del alma. Y el alma sólo es de Dios".
> El alcalde de Zalamea. Calderón de la Barca.



No podía ser de otro modo. Soy un ser humano, con sentimientos, empatía, etcétera. He tenido trabajos peores, como supongo que casi todos aquí y en todas partes. Y algunas cosas se aceptan y soportan. Otras no. Supongo que es lo bueno y lo malo de tener ciertos valores morales. Nada es blanco ni negro.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Anaximandro Jiñørdez dijo:


> Si ustec lo dice...



Las que tú tienes.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Osea que por apenas 5 euros la hora o menos eres capaz de ir jodiendo la vida a trabajadores que lo mismo hasta tienen hijos que mantener y por x motivos en el momento que tu fuiste tenían un mal día. Eres un puto caracol. El Karma algún día llamara a tu puerta.



Tienes toda la razón, aunque quizás lo estás viendo de un modo muy extremo. Un trabajo es un trabajo, y aunque no está exento de ciertas aplicaciones morales, al final todos estamos en la "carrera de la rata". Supongo por esta regla que tú aplicas, los policias que ponen multas también van a cosechar un mal karma, o los inspectores judiciales que van a advertir a alguien por algún delito que ha cometido, o los cobradores de morosos, etcétera. 

Vamos, que sí, que la vida es una mierda, pero si todos nos ponemos a pensar en los demás antes que en nosotros mismos, esto todavía sería más terrible. El karma no es que llame a mi puerta, sino que la tiene abierta y entra y sale cuando le da la gana, así que no te preocupes por eso.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No entiendo las criticas al opener.
> 
> Una empresa paga a un trabajador y tiene el derecho de saber si está haciendo bien o no su faena.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el apoyo. Obviamente, hay cosas que solo se pueden evaluar a escondidas o "engañando" al personal. ¿Es moralmente reprobable? Pues supongo que sí. Como casi todo lo que se hace. Al final no me sentía muy bien, como ya he dicho, pero me pongo en el pellejo del empresario que quiere evaluar a su plantilla, y pienso que lo más sensato es hacerse pasar por cliente para poder evaluar realmente. Respecto a tu pregunta, jamás me tocó hostelería, así que no tengo ni idea!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Y yo no entiendo que zanquees a semejante gilipollas bro. Ni lo que preguntas tampoco la verdad



Relájate chaval, o tendré que partirte la boca de una patada.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Coño!!! me acabo de enterar que en mi primer trabajo hice de *Mistery* *Shopper *y no me había dado cuenta!!!!
> 
> Claro que eso no se estilaba en el siglo XX



Pero cuéntanos más, hombre!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Yo estuve cerca de un año haciendo de mystery, sobre todo para Vodafone. (no entiendo por qué el OP no quiere dar nombres). Luego simultáneamente con Yoigo, The phone house, Movistar y, en menor medida, Orange.
> 
> Me lo apañé para sacarme un buen pellizco al mes, hasta que me cansé e hice que me echaran.
> 
> ...



Muy buen argumento a favor!!! Es lo que yo pienso también, dejando a parte el aspecto moral. Es como trabajar de inspector, solo que nadie lo sabe y así ves como se comportan realmente. De otro modo, ¿qué sentido tiene que sepas que alguien te está evaluando? Puedes hacer trampa, preparártelo, etcétera. 

Yo nunca trabajé para empresas de telefonía, así que estaría genial que compartieras más experiencias si te apetece. Lo de no decir nombres es por una cuestión ética, nada más.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pero cuéntanos más, hombre!!!



Había que obtener los precios de la competencia y aquí el que escribe los sacó, simplemente eso


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

HH8 dijo:


> Siempre ha sabido que el principal motor del empresario es putear a los clientes, no ganar dinero. Porque mira que es fácil saber si los empleados tratan mal a los clientes. Es que no tienes ni que esforzarte ni gastarte un duro: pones en la puerta bien grande un email enviar comentarios o pruebas de las mierdas que hacen los empleados.
> 
> Pero nadie lo hace. Por lo que he dicho. A esa gente se la sopla absolutamente el dinero.



Muy interesante esa perspectiva. Y al hilo de lo que comentas, me has recordado que, desde que empecé a trabajar ahí, adquirí la costumbre de mirar reseñas en Google y en TripAdvisor. Las de Trip son fácilmente "fakeables", pero las de Google van a matar. Y es curioso, porque tengo comprobado que las malas críticas en Google a los sitios que he evaluado, se cumplían casi exactamente. Ahora siempre miro esas evaluaciones y la verdad es que es algo muy interesante de saber.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Había que obtener los precios de la competencia y aquí el que escribe los sacó, simplemente eso



Bien, bien!!! Suena sencillo, supongo!!!


----------



## Anaximandro Jiñørdez (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Las que tú tienes.



Las que te honran.


----------



## CNI (13 Nov 2021)

Me parece mas que aceptable la practica y creo que debería ser la norma general en cualquier empresa que se preocupe mínimamente no solo por sus clientes sino también por sus empleados. Un operario en almacen mientras haga su trabajo y cumpla con su rendimiento como si quiere hacerlo con cara de vinagre pero alguien que esta de cara al publico es otro tema bien diferente. Básicamente es la imagen de la empresa ante el cliente,que simplemente es gracias al que come.

Has comentado que no te gusta dar nombres aunque nombraste a algunos,podrias decir algunos punteros sobre los que nunca solicitaron el servicio o suelen hacerlo en menor medida? por ejemplo: mercadona,leroy merlin,ECI...


----------



## Murnau (13 Nov 2021)

Ok, aquí va una que se me ocurre de repente: habiendo tanta charo destructora de empresas en este país, ¿qué haces cuándo entras en un establecimiento y te encuentras con una que trata mal a la clientela? Algo que te sucederá siempre, dado el elevado número que hay. ¿Se llega a enterar el dueño alguna vez del elemento que hace que su negocio se vaya a pique? ¿Si informas de ello, te dicen que eso es tabú en ejpaña? ¿O simplemente lo ignoran, no entra dentro de tus funciones?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

CNI dijo:


> Me parece mas que aceptable la practica y creo que debería ser la norma general en cualquier empresa que se preocupe mínimamente no solo por sus clientes sino también por sus empleados. Un operario en almacen mientras haga su trabajo y cumpla con su rendimiento como si quiere hacerlo con cara de vinagre pero alguien que esta de cara al publico es otro tema bien diferente. Básicamente es la imagen de la empresa ante el cliente,que simplemente es gracias al que come.
> 
> Has comentado que no te gusta dar nombres aunque nombraste a algunos,podrias decir algunos punteros sobre los que nunca solicitaron el servicio o suelen hacerlo en menor medida? por ejemplo: mercadona,leroy merlin,ECI...



Gracias por tu aportación. Opino lo mismo: si uno trabaja cara al público, es imprescindible dar un buen trato. De hecho, yo eso es lo que más miro cuando voy a cualquier lugar. Lo que más valoro es que me atiendan bien, aunque el producto o servicio sea de menor calidad. Respecto a tu pregunta: ya nombré BMW y Mercedes. De coches he tocado casi todo: SEAT, KIA, Skoda, Volkswagen... Gasolineras también: BP, Repsol... Grandes supeficies: Mediamarkt, Carrefour, Dia... Y cosas concretas, como por ejemplo, inmobiliarias y tiendas de teléfonos, pues algunas muy pequeñas y puntuales que ya ni recuerdo el nombre y que eran a nivel local.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Murnau dijo:


> Ok, aquí va una que se me ocurre de repente: habiendo tanta charo destructora de empresas en este país, ¿qué haces cuándo entras en un establecimiento y te encuentras con una que trata mal a la clientela? Algo que te sucederá siempre, dado el elevado número que hay. ¿Se llega a enterar el dueño alguna vez del elemento que hace que su negocio se vaya a pique? ¿Si informas de ello, te dicen que eso es tabú en ejpaña? ¿O simplemente lo ignoran, no entra dentro de tus funciones?



Interesante pregunta: Pues yo no puedo hacer nada, ya que lo que se me pide es que me comporte como un cliente normal que busca algo concreto. Lo que más se demanda, hablando de charos derroídas, es que sepan bien lo que están vendiendo / ofreciendo y que puedan ofrecer alternativas al cliente. Y luego está el trato, por supuesto. La mayoría de veces, el trato es regular tirando a bajo. Pero es que es hasta comprensible. Por ejemplo, un día me tocó ir a varias tiendas de helados (franquicias tipo LLAO LLAO y cosas por el estilo) y son sitios con una decoración y arquitectura terrible, que están hechos para que pidas tu helado y te marches. Hasta la música te echa para atrás, pero todo está pensado. Entonces, imagínate a la charo o choni de turno, trabajando ahí ocho horas en un espacio agobiante y sirviendo putos helados. Pues casi que lo normal es que te atienda con cara de perro, sobre todo a hora punta o última hora. 

Igualmente, yo no puedo juzgar. Siempre te piden que seas neutro, así que lo que hago es tomar nota y rellenar un informe. En ese informe me preguntan cosas diferentes, según lo que haya pedido la empresa contratante. En el caso de los helados, pues me piden que compre uno de tres sabores y que luego me arrepienta y lo cambie, por ejemplo. Así, buscan medir la reacción de la persona que me atiende, que es super relativa, claro. También suelen pedir evaluación de la limpieza del lugar: usar el baño, usar la papelera, fijarme en el uniforme de los empleados, si el suelo y las mesas están limpios, etcétera. Varía tanto que cada misión es una aventura. 

Por último: ¿se entera el dueño de algo? Obviamente que sí. Las grabaciones y fotografías se las dan a la empresa contratante, así como los resultados de los informes. El dueño debe enterarse de todo, que para eso paga.


----------



## Lombroso (13 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Muy buen argumento a favor!!! Es lo que yo pienso también, dejando a parte el aspecto moral. Es como trabajar de inspector, solo que nadie lo sabe y así ves como se comportan realmente. De otro modo, ¿qué sentido tiene que sepas que alguien te está evaluando? Puedes hacer trampa, preparártelo, etcétera.
> 
> Yo nunca trabajé para empresas de telefonía, así que estaría genial que compartieras más experiencias si te apetece. Lo de no decir nombres es por una cuestión ética, nada más.



Pues empecé para Vodafone. Me facilitaban a primeros de mes una lista con una veintena de establecimientos de toda la provincia, algunas veces 18, otras 22... y me fueron dando más. Me pagaban a 6,50 netos cada tienda, más el complemento por kilometraje, el mínimo que en aquella época era de 0,23 €/ km. La ruta eran en total unos 500 kilómetros y tenías que ocupar unos 3 días en hacerla, más otra media hora o cuarenta minutos de rellenar el reporte, subir las fotos y enviarlo.

Al principio me sacaba unos 120 € mensuales, más "el sobrante" del combustible, que a lo mejor eran 30 euros más, por el tema del desgaste del vehículo. O sea, 150 € por trabajar una semana más o menos, diría que unos 7 días. 

A partir de ahí me dijeron si quería hacer campañas de Yoigo, cobrando lo mismo. El 90% de las tiendas coincidían con las de vodafone en ubicación, de modo que cobraba el desplazamiento por las dos partes. Siendo así, podía sacarme ese mes unos 400 y pico. Luego vino puntualmente Movistar y The Phone House, pero eso eran puntuales y se pagaban a 10 o por ahí, más desplazamiento. Claro, si un mes pillabas dos campañas (Vodafone y Yoigo) y algunas tiendas sueltas de las otras dos, me plantaba en 500 euros, estando de alta a jornada completa dos semanas, aunque eso fue pocos meses.

Al final me fueron quitando tiendas porque decían que había peligro de que me conocieran los empleados, y así fue en un par de ocasiones (una por torpeza mía). Al final me harté e hice por que me echaran. Dije que había hecho varias visitas a las que en realidad no acudí, sino que puse fotos de otros meses, hasta que se dieron cuenta y me amenazaron con revisar las cámaras de seguridad y demás. Lo curioso fue que se cabrearon, me dijeron que no me iban a pagar más de la mitad de las tiendas y al final, por error, me pagaron más de las que hice.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (13 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Pues empecé para Vodafone. Me facilitaban a primeros de mes una lista con una veintena de establecimientos de toda la provincia, algunas veces 18, otras 22... y me fueron dando más. Me pagaban a 6,50 netos cada tienda, más el complemento por kilometraje, el mínimo que en aquella época era de 0,23 €/ km. La ruta eran en total unos 500 kilómetros y tenías que ocupar unos 3 días en hacerla, más otra media hora o cuarenta minutos de rellenar el reporte, subir las fotos y enviarlo.
> 
> Al principio me sacaba unos 120 € mensuales, más "el sobrante" del combustible, que a lo mejor eran 30 euros más, por el tema del desgaste del vehículo. O sea, 150 € por trabajar una semana más o menos, diría que unos 7 días.
> 
> ...



Pues no suena mal, la verdad. Por cierto, me has recordado otra cosa: nunca puedes ir dos veces al mismo lugar a hacer auditoría, por lo que eso también te limita el radio de acción laboralmente. ¿Por qué te fuiste de esa manera, arriesgando tanto, cuando símplemente puedes decir que te marchas y ya está? Yo lo hice así.


----------



## Juanchufri (13 Nov 2021)

Estuve a punto de trabajar una vez, pregunta: ¿se gana pasta como para vivir? Gracias.


----------



## Papá Maravilla (13 Nov 2021)

Yo lo hice una vez, en Scalpers. Pagan mal, tienes que adelantar pasta pues tenía que comprar una prenda... Pagan en negro. Vivir de esto no creo que se pueda.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Estuve a punto de trabajar una vez, pregunta: ¿se gana pasta como para vivir? Gracias.



No da para vivir ni de coña. Pagan entre 15 y 30 euros, como mucho (tal vez 35) por cada misión. Pero esa misión incluye un PRE y un POST que no te pagan. Y además, cobras muy tarde (casi dos meses después de cada trabajo, en mi caso). Yo no te lo recomiendo si realmente necesitas dinero, ya que no vas a sacar casi nada. Pero si eres estudiante o no tienes cargas, tal vez te sirva para ir tirando (a mí algo me sirvió, pero porque estaba en espera de otra cosa y mientras tenía que hacer algo). Eso sí, si te animas, vas a aprender mucho y no te vas a aburrir. Quien sabe, igual te gusta y llegas lejos. Pero con los pies en el suelo, te digo que de ese trabajo no se puede vivir.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

Papá Maravilla dijo:


> Yo lo hice una vez, en Scalpers. Pagan mal, tienes que adelantar pasta pues tenía que comprar una prenda... Pagan en negro. Vivir de esto no creo que se pueda.



Exacto amigo. Esa es otra: si tienes que hacer gasto real (por ejemplo, comprar alimentos en un supermercado), eso lo pagas de tu bolsillo y ellos te lo devuelven cuando te ingresan el sueldo, cosa que suelen hacer bastante tarde. Como ya he comentado más arriba, en mi caso cobraba entre uno y dos meses después de cada misión. Una locura, vamos.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (14 Nov 2021)

Tipica pareja de trajeados tocando los cojones al personal a ver si los pillan, encima a mala leche, mira que odio a los fake vendedores y yo he aprendido bastante de la venta y he sido vendedor en diversos sitios (pero no era de humo ni tan cabron).
Le dije a mi compañero segun se van o en un momento, estos son de ... fijo, se les ve el plumero de lejos, dudaba pero a nada que han hablado bingo.

Eso me toco a mi en un curro, justo colocando cosas yo y comentando algo con un compañero que era bastante crak, los acabo medio despachando.

Me preguntan a mi una cosa rarisima que ni el tio mas friki pregunta, les doy solucion de vender el producto entero, no que si venden justo no se que parte de eso (no se vende creo recordar, no recuerdo ni la parte dudo entre 2 y encima para un producto de gama pche...no para gama alta), un friki en ese producto te pregunta por peso o arreglar algo y para eso esta un sitio de arreglos podriamos decirlo o lo lleva a un taller especializado top.

Solo me he encontrado con algun abogado o con estos como las personas mas raras que he tendo al otro lado, se puede hacer valoracion sin tocar los cojones tantisimo y mas en sitios de beuna fama de atencion al cliente.

Esa gente lo que logra en algun sitio de jefes cabroncetes es que larguen a los empleados.

Aconsejo quemiren en sitios de vendedores de humo por excelencia o donde se saltan las leyes inventandose que son otra empresa, en los sitios buenos los clientes ya tienes hasta famosos deportistas que son mas humildes incluso con millones de euros en su cuenta.


----------



## Lombroso (14 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pues no suena mal, la verdad. Por cierto, me has recordado otra cosa: nunca puedes ir dos veces al mismo lugar a hacer auditoría, por lo que eso también te limita el radio de acción laboralmente. ¿Por qué te fuiste de esa manera, arriesgando tanto, cuando símplemente puedes decir que te marchas y ya está? Yo lo hice así.



Hoy no me hubiera ido de ese modo, pero era más joven y, además, hubo un cúmulo de circunstancias. Primero entraron nuevos inspectores. Los inspectores son los que te revisaban el informe (reporte) y si había alguna deficiencia te lo devolvían. Con más de 20 informes enviados al mes es lógico que nunca me devolvieran ninguno, a no ser que hubiera algún olvido por mi parte. Pues bien, estos nuevos inspectores comenzaron a devolver informes a diestro y siniestro, exigiendo más precisión. Ello me llevó a que, si antes un reporte me costaba media hora o cuarenta minutos de hacer, ahora ya era una hora. Se sumó que exigían una regularidad; si antes querían que el 24 estuvieran todos los informes enviados, ahora querían mínimo 5 por semana para que no se les acumulara a ellos el trabajo. Se lo dije a mi "encargado" y me dijo que es lo que hay.

En fin, que había una tienda que descuadraba las rutas totalmente. Ya les advertí de que era un tocahuevos desplazarte a aquella tienda expresamente, que la metieran en otra zona. Hicieron caso omiso. Después de tres o cuatro visitas y de ver que siempre estaba el mismo, su atención era buena y nunca había nadie (zona de playa en invierno), opté por no ir, hacer un informe favorable y subir una foto de otro mes. Al tercer mes se dieron cuenta y me llamaron. Yo les dije que me había equivocado, que buscaría la foto de ese mes y la mandaría. Me fui allí a propósito a echar una foto que les envié y aun así me dijeron que iban a comprobar todas las tiendas y las cámaras de seguridad porque sospechaban que llevaba cometiendo esa práctica varios meses, cosa incierta.

Yo sabía que no iban a comprobar cámaras por 6 cochinos euros y como estaba harto les dije que me pagaran todas las tiendas menos esa y arreando. Me dijeron que no, que tenían que hacer comprobaciones y tal y tardaron un par de meses en pagarme, dándome largas. Mal hecho por mi parte, pero viéndolo en perspectiva, una tienda costaba una media de 1 hora de visitar (desplazamiento, aparcar - las tiendas de telefonía suelen estar en zonas peatonales o de difícil acceso con coche - y hacer la visita) además de rellenar el informe y subirlo, otra hora más, me plantaba en que la hora me salía a menos de cinco euros. No valía la pena. Al principio era divertido, pero después me di cuenta de que estaban explotándome.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Tipica pareja de trajeados tocando los cojones al personal a ver si los pillan, encima a mala leche, mira que odio a los fake vendedores y yo he aprendido bastante de la venta y he sido vendedor en diversos sitios (pero no era de humo ni tan cabron).
> Le dije a mi compañero segun se van o en un momento, estos son de ... fijo, se les ve el plumero de lejos, dudaba pero a nada que han hablado bingo.
> 
> Eso me toco a mi en un curro, justo colocando cosas yo y comentando algo con un compañero que era bastante crak, los acabo medio despachando.
> ...



Gracias por tu aportación. Me ha costado un rato entender lo que has escrito, pero voy a ver si lo he pillado. En mi caso (porque solo puedo hablar de mi caso) yo siempre iba solo. De hecho, teníamos prohibido ir acompañados siempre. Y tampoco iba trajeado. Considero que ir trajeado llamaría mucho la atención. Yo iba vestido normal y corriente, como lo haría si fuera a comprar algo para mí. Y bueno, eso de "tocar los cojones" es bastante relativo. Yo evaluaba los servicios que se ofrecían a cualquier cliente. Otra cosa es que los empleados estén acostumbrados a hacer lo "mínimo" posible, y entonces, cuando viene alguien a pedir un poquito más, se les suban los humos. 

Eso me recuerda a un día que fui a una conocida franquicia de ropa y a la cajera no le dio la gana cobrarme porque estaba muy ocupada poniendo etiquetas a calcetines. Dejé la ropa delante suyo y me marché. A los clientes no se les puede tomar el pelo de esa manera.

Así que nada, amigo. Yo no tocaba los cojones a nadie ni les pedía que hicieran lo imposible. Siempre me comporté como lo haría si fuera realmente un producto o servicio para mí. Y ahí está la clave: NATURALIDAD.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Hoy no me hubiera ido de ese modo, pero era más joven y, además, hubo un cúmulo de circunstancias. Primero entraron nuevos inspectores. Los inspectores son los que te revisaban el informe (reporte) y si había alguna deficiencia te lo devolvían. Con más de 20 informes enviados al mes es lógico que nunca me devolvieran ninguno, a no ser que hubiera algún olvido por mi parte. Pues bien, estos nuevos inspectores comenzaron a devolver informes a diestro y siniestro, exigiendo más precisión. Ello me llevó a que, si antes un reporte me costaba media hora o cuarenta minutos de hacer, ahora ya era una hora. Se sumó que exigían una regularidad; si antes querían que el 24 estuvieran todos los informes enviados, ahora querían mínimo 5 por semana para que no se les acumulara a ellos el trabajo. Se lo dije a mi "encargado" y me dijo que es lo que hay.
> 
> En fin, que había una tienda que descuadraba las rutas totalmente. Ya les advertí de que era un tocahuevos desplazarte a aquella tienda expresamente, que la metieran en otra zona. Hicieron caso omiso. Después de tres o cuatro visitas y de ver que siempre estaba el mismo, su atención era buena y nunca había nadie (zona de playa en invierno), opté por no ir, hacer un informe favorable y subir una foto de otro mes. Al tercer mes se dieron cuenta y me llamaron. Yo les dije que me había equivocado, que buscaría la foto de ese mes y la mandaría. Me fui allí a propósito a echar una foto que les envié y aun así me dijeron que iban a comprobar todas las tiendas y las cámaras de seguridad porque sospechaban que llevaba cometiendo esa práctica varios meses, cosa incierta.
> 
> Yo sabía que no iban a comprobar cámaras por 6 cochinos euros y como estaba harto les dije que me pagaran todas las tiendas menos esa y arreando. Me dijeron que no, que tenían que hacer comprobaciones y tal y tardaron un par de meses en pagarme, dándome largas. Mal hecho por mi parte, pero viéndolo en perspectiva, una tienda costaba una media de 1 hora de visitar (desplazamiento, aparcar - las tiendas de telefonía suelen estar en zonas peatonales o de difícil acceso con coche - y hacer la visita) además de rellenar el informe y subirlo, otra hora más, me plantaba en que la hora me salía a menos de cinco euros. No valía la pena. Al principio era divertido, pero después me di cuenta de que estaban explotándome.



Qué razón tienes, joder. Y me has recordado otra cosa: la incertidumbre de saber si te van a pagar una misión o no, porque como bien has dicho, los informes se revisan y si hay algo no válido para ellos, te jodes y no cobras, aunque te hayas tirado tres o cuatro horas con esa misión. Y lo mejor es que, al menos en mi caso, NO ME AVISABAN. Símplemente cobraba unas misiones y otras no. Tenía que adivinarlo yo. Efectivamente, es un trabajo de explotación máxima.


----------



## Euler (14 Nov 2021)

¿Te tuviste que disfrazar alguna vez de Pretty Woman?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

Euler dijo:


> ¿Te tuviste que disfrazar alguna vez de Pretty Woman?



Una vez me disfracé de Leonardo Dantés. Aquí te dejo una foto dedicada:

​


----------



## Euler (14 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Una vez me disfracé de Leonardo Dantés. Aquí te dejo una foto dedicada:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 836796​



Jajaja, muy bueno


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (14 Nov 2021)

Euler dijo:


> Jajaja, muy bueno



Gracias por tu sentido del humor.


----------



## Xaki-navaja (15 Nov 2021)

Interesante hilo. Algunas preguntas
qué requisitos piden en realidad para hacer esto, discriminan por edad ?a día de hoy, te piden que te hagas autónomo para 4 ratos ?


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Nov 2021)

Yo creo que una vez me tope con uno 

Era una pareja joven que venia supuestamente de la otra punta de la ciudad de la sucursal de mi tienda de ESA PUNTA a la sucursal de la tienda de la otra parte (DONDE YO ESTABA) a por un PUTO SANDWICH de una determinada marca y caracteristicas.
Les dije que me acercaba un momentito a la cámara a echar un vistazo por si no lo habian repuesto, fui, vi que no estaba les dije que lo sentia que no habia y me dieron las gracias por la molestia.
Es que olia raro: ¿En serio venis de la tienda de la otra punta de la ciudad a esta otra punta (que media un trecho muy largo) sólo para ver si encontrais un puto sandwich que se os ha antojado? O eran mistery shopper y querian comprobar la disposición del empleado o en realidad era una pareja aburrida de la vida ,porque en el camino de una a otra tienda tenian mogollón de tiendas donde encontrarian seguro, el sandwich deseado.
Lo entenderia si fuera un articulo que mi tienda tiene en exclusiva a un precio apetecible, Pero, ¿un sandwich?, flipe en colores, porque eso es lo que me dijeron, que venian de la otra punta de la ciudad a esta a ver si lo teniamos.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (15 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Osea que por apenas 5 euros la hora o menos eres capaz de ir jodiendo la vida a trabajadores que lo mismo hasta tienen hijos que mantener y por x motivos en el momento que tu fuiste tenían un mal día. Eres un puto caracol. El Karma algún día llamara a tu puerta.



Joder neng! Que menos que te traten con educación. Creo que el OP se refiere a los malos modos, mala educación. Creo que aunque tengas un mal día la educación no puede faltar.


----------



## Lubinillo (15 Nov 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Joder neng! Que menos que te traten con educación. Creo que el OP se refiere a los malos modos, mala educación. Creo que aunque tengas un mal día la educación no puede faltar.



Tu que sabes lo que esta tragando ese currela? Lo mires por donde lo mires, ese tipo de trabajos es para joder al Pueblo.


----------



## LeeMarvin (15 Nov 2021)

El shopper cobra muy poco, pero las agencias qué tal?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Nov 2021)

Xaki-navaja dijo:


> Interesante hilo. Algunas preguntas
> qué requisitos piden en realidad para hacer esto, discriminan por edad ?a día de hoy, te piden que te hagas autónomo para 4 ratos ?



Gracias por tus preguntas, _hamijo_. Yo trabajé para varias empresas a la vez, y TODAS trabajaban en negro. Te piden el número de cuenta y te van ingresando las misiones sueltas, aunque siempre en un periodo de tiempo concreto (a finales de mes, normalmente). No te piden nada especial, aunque algunos sí que demandan experiencia. Lo interesante es que te tienes que adaptar a la oferta que ellos tengan en ese momento. Por ejemplo: si le están dando caña a concesionarios de automóviles, tendrás que tener carnet de conducir o no podrás hacer ninguna misión. También te piden que uses gafas o lentillas (para auditar ópticas, obviamente) y cosas por el estilo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Nov 2021)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Yo creo que una vez me tope con uno
> 
> Era una pareja joven que venia supuestamente de la otra punta de la ciudad de la sucursal de mi tienda de ESA PUNTA a la sucursal de la tienda de la otra parte (DONDE YO ESTABA) a por un PUTO SANDWICH de una determinada marca y caracteristicas.
> Les dije que me acercaba un momentito a la cámara a echar un vistazo por si no lo habian repuesto, fui, vi que no estaba les dije que lo sentia que no habia y me dieron las gracias por la molestia.
> ...



Es cierto eso que dices. A menudo te piden que pruebes ciertos servicios concretos, por lo que te toca ingeniártelas para que no se note que estás evaluando. Y claro, por ahí te pueden pillar. Lo suyo es actuar con normalidad, como hiciste tú, y en paz.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Nov 2021)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Joder neng! Que menos que te traten con educación. Creo que el OP se refiere a los malos modos, mala educación. Creo que aunque tengas un mal día la educación no puede faltar.



Gracias por el apoyo. Efectivamente, aunque tengas un mal día, no creo que sea culpa del cliente, que no sabe nada de nada (ni tiene por qué saberlo, tanto si es un cliente legítimo como si es un evaluador o vete tú a saber). Yo siempre pienso que cuando uno está trabajando, debe desconectar de sus problemas y tratar de centrarse en hacer bien su tarea. Puede ser hasta terapéutico. Es inevitable pagarlo con los demás de vez en cuando, pero no se puede justificar.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Tu que sabes lo que esta tragando ese currela? Lo mires por donde lo mires, ese tipo de trabajos es para joder al Pueblo.



¿"Trabajos para joder al pueblo"? Un poco extremista, ¿no crees? Sobre todo partiendo de que a nadie o casi nadie le gusta trabajar, y menos haciendo según qué cosas. ¿Tú has sido responsable de alguien en algún trabajo? Si lo has sido, sabrás que alguien tiene que controlar o evaluar. ¿Esos también te están jodiendo? ¿O es que en tu trabajo haces lo que te da la gana? Luego hablan algunos de los funcionarios... Vamos, con esa forma de pensar que traes, yo no te contrataría jamás.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Nov 2021)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> El shopper cobra muy poco, pero las agencias qué tal?



Pues muy buena pregunta. No tengo ni idea, pero supongo que cobrarán bastante más, sobre todo recortándole a los shoppers. Ojalá lo supiera realmente.


----------



## spica (16 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Por ejemplo: en muchos concesionarios de coches, los vendedores están obligados a seguir un protocolo de actuación con los clientes: hacer contacto visual cuando te ven entrar, pedir que te esperes un momento hasta que encuentren un vendedor que te atienda, preguntarte tu nombre, ofrecerte algo de beber, interesarse por tu vida, tu familia, tu trabajo, acompañarte a la puerta cuando te marches, llamarte por teléfono días después para ver si sigues interesado en la compra... Más aparte, responder tus preguntas y venderte el coche, claro!!! Pues NINGÚN vendedor de los que me he topado hace NADA o CASI NADA de todo lo que te he dicho. Yo no tenía ni idea de que los vendedores tenían que hacer esas cosas y también me extraña que ninguno las hiciera.



¿Donde esta escrito que tengan que hacer eso?


----------



## Lubinillo (16 Nov 2021)

Hablando en plata, quien coge un trabajo de estos es por que es SUCNORMAL.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (18 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Hablando en plata, quien coge un trabajo de estos es por que es SUCNORMAL.



Hablando más en plata todavía: TÚ ERES UN PEDAZO DE GILIPOLLAS RETRASADO Y TU MADRE LA MÁS PUTA DEL PUEBLUCHO EN EL QUE VIVES. ¿Te queda claro?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (18 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> ¿Donde esta escrito que tengan que hacer eso?



Yo no sé dónde está escrito, porque yo no vendo coches. Yo sé que me piden que evalúe ese tipo de cosas en todas las visitas, porque según ellos, los vendedores deberían comportarse de ese modo. Pero yo lo ignoraba totalmente hasta entonces.


----------



## spica (19 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Yo no sé dónde está escrito, porque yo no vendo coches. Yo sé que me piden que evalúe ese tipo de cosas en todas las visitas, porque según ellos, los vendedores deberían comportarse de ese modo. Pero yo lo ignoraba totalmente hasta entonces.





BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> preguntarte tu nombre, ofrecerte algo de beber, interesarse por tu vida, tu familia, tu trabajo, acompañarte a la puerta cuando te marches,.



Si un vendedor me pregunta eso le mando a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> Si un vendedor me pregunta eso le mando a tomar por el culo.



Y yo, fijo que quiere tema homo.


----------



## Lombroso (19 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> Si un vendedor me pregunta eso le mando a tomar por el culo.



Lo que el chaval quiere decir es que las empresas grandes tienen un protocolo de comportamiento por parte del empleado hacia el cliente. En telefonía, por ejemplo, han de fijar la vista en ti cuando entras a la tienda, o darte los buenos días / buenas tardes, para hacerte ver que se han dado cuenta de tu presencia. Han de decirte su nombre (supongo que para darle más familiaridad al asunto) y darte las ofertas por escrito.

Lo que el mystery trata de comprobar es si se cumple todo eso. Lo de las bebidas y tal, entiendo que será protocolario de alguna empresa. Ahora bien, yo voy a comprarme un Mercedes y si me ofrecen algo de beber que sea de un Macallan 30 años hacia arriba.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

spica dijo:


> Si un vendedor me pregunta eso le mando a tomar por el culo.



Preguntar cosas como si tienes familia, haces muchos kilómetros, qué tipo de trabajo desempeñas... son cosas que se preguntan para poder orientarte respecto a qué modelo de coche te vendría mejor. Y luego, otras cosas como presentarse, preguntarte tu nombre (para dirigirse a tí educadamente) y ofrecerte asiento y un vaso de agua, son actos de buenos modales muy sencillos que marcan mucho la diferencia a la hora de comprar en un sitio.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y yo, fijo que quiere tema homo.



Contigo seguro.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

Lombroso dijo:


> Lo que el chaval quiere decir es que las empresas grandes tienen un protocolo de comportamiento por parte del empleado hacia el cliente. En telefonía, por ejemplo, han de fijar la vista en ti cuando entras a la tienda, o darte los buenos días / buenas tardes, para hacerte ver que se han dado cuenta de tu presencia. Han de decirte su nombre (supongo que para darle más familiaridad al asunto) y darte las ofertas por escrito.
> 
> Lo que el mystery trata de comprobar es si se cumple todo eso. Lo de las bebidas y tal, entiendo que será protocolario de alguna empresa. Ahora bien, yo voy a comprarme un Mercedes y si me ofrecen algo de beber que sea de un Macallan 30 años hacia arriba.



Gracias hombre. Es exactamente eso.


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Hablando más en plata todavía: TÚ ERES UN PEDAZO DE GILIPOLLAS RETRASADO Y TU MADRE LA MÁS PUTA DEL PUEBLUCHO EN EL QUE VIVES. ¿Te queda claro?



Jajajajjaaa pringao, ya te has retratado niñato. Yo sin embargo a tu madre la deseo lo mejor, que te vayas de casa de una puta vez y la dejes tranquila.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Jajajajjaaa pringao, ya te has retratado niñato. Yo sin embargo a tu madre la deseo lo mejor, que te vayas de casa de una puta vez y la dejes tranquila.



Deja de proyectar, anda. SOPLAPOLLAS, que te ha salido el tiro por la culata. VETE A COMER POLLAS DE NEGRO, QUE ES LO QUE TE MOLA, MARICONA!!!


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Deja de proyectar, anda. SOPLAPOLLAS, que te ha salido el tiro por la culata. VETE A COMER POLLAS DE NEGRO, QUE ES LO QUE TE MOLA, MARICONA!!!



jajajajaaa no haces nada mas que risa de lo tontaco que eres


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajajaaa no haces nada mas que risa de lo tontaco que eres



CIERRA EL BUZÓN, SUBNORMAL, QUE YA ESTÁS HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO MUCHO RATO. ¿TE HA HECHO MAMI LA MERIENDA YA? SI TE TENGO DELANTE TE REVIENTO LOS MORROS A PATADAS, MARICONA COME RABOS DE MORO.


----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> CIERRA EL BUZÓN, SUBNORMAL, QUE YA ESTÁS HACIENDO EL RIDÍCULO MUCHO RATO. ¿TE HA HECHO MAMI LA MERIENDA YA? SI TE TENGO DELANTE TE REVIENTO LOS MORROS A PATADAS, MARICONA COME RABOS DE MORO.



Me da que te estas poniendo cachondo con los insultos bujarron.
No me aguantas ni la mirada imbecil.
Ala ya te la puedes cascar.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (19 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Me da que te estas poniendo cachondo con los insultos bujarron.
> No me aguantas ni la mirada imbecil.
> Ala ya te la puedes cascar.



*HIJO DE PUTA QUE TE CALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! VOY A IR A TU CASA Y TE VOY A CORTAR EN PEDAZOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## E1 TÍO DANI (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Lubinillo (19 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> *HIJO DE PUTA QUE TE CALLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! VOY A IR A TU CASA Y TE VOY A CORTAR EN PEDAZOS!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



jajajakakakkjajjja puto tarado me estas haciendo de reir


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (19 Nov 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Tipica pareja de trajeados tocando los cojones al personal a ver si los pillan, encima a mala leche, mira que odio a los fake vendedores y yo he aprendido bastante de la venta y he sido vendedor en diversos sitios (pero no era de humo ni tan cabron).
> Le dije a mi compañero segun se van o en un momento, estos son de ... fijo, se les ve el plumero de lejos, dudaba pero a nada que han hablado bingo.
> 
> Eso me toco a mi en un curro, justo colocando cosas yo y comentando algo con un compañero que era bastante crak, los acabo medio despachando.
> ...



Espero que no trabajes en una escuela de escritura o algo similar, no hubiera hecho falta un mistery shopper pa ver la calité


----------



## Bimb0 (19 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Aceptabas pagos en negro, y tu contratador así lo gestionaba, para ir a espiar la honestidad y buen hacer de curritos. Muy digno todo... ¡Jesús, qué basura de mundo!



Qué basura de mundo por no dejarte robar por el Estado.

Menudo gualtrapa.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajakakakkjajjja puto tarado me estas haciendo de reir



*QUE VOY PARA ALLÁ Y TE MATOOOO!!! HIJO DE PERRAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! MÁNDAME UBICACIÓN QUE TE VOY A BORRAR DEL MAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KHHIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué basura de mundo por no dejarte robar por el Estado.
> 
> Menudo gualtrapa.



Alguien tenía que decírselo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Espero que no trabajes en una escuela de escritura o algo similar, no hubiera hecho falta un mistery shopper pa ver la calité



A mí me costó bastante entenderle. No sé si lo hace a propósito o escribe así de normal. La segunda opción sería muy interesante.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (20 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> A mí me costó bastante entenderle. No sé si lo hace a propósito o escribe así de normal. La segunda opción sería muy interesante.



Pues yo no lo he entendido todavía. No sé si era un mistery shopper, o era un vendedor que estaba siendo evaluado por uno de ellos.
En cualquier caso preocupante el nivel de expresion escrita que empiezo a ver por aquí.



Empiesa a pareserse un chat de estos de panchos que se escriben sabes compadre sin un punto sin una coma pasamos de un tema a otro pues ya bien dises que cuando ibamos al colegio ya el otro dia se me aparesieron dos señores ya que yo pensaba que bueno me iban a preguntar si me sabia una referensia pues ya les dije que no me acordaba pues me fui al almasen a ver la espesificacion ya una ves se lo dije me empesaron a platicar si yo sabia que era un buen servisio ya pues no mas que otras cosas me preguntaron.
Que Dios les bendiga


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Nov 2021)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> *QUE VOY PARA ALLÁ Y TE MATOOOO!!! HIJO DE PERRAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! MÁNDAME UBICACIÓN QUE TE VOY A BORRAR DEL MAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! KHHIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jajajajjjjakaa eres patetiko, ven que te arranco los huevos y te los meto por el culo.


----------



## quemalavida (20 Nov 2021)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Qué basura de mundo por no dejarte robar por el Estado.
> 
> Menudo gualtrapa.



Claro que sí, idiota. Mucho mejor que te robe un empresaurio que te pague por debajo de 5€/h y como no financiarle los gastos de la actividad. Descuida que cada vez que vea una oportunidad así ya te aviso, esclavo. .


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajajjjjakaa eres patetiko, ven que te arranco los huevos y te los meto por el culo.



*¿TÚ QUE VAS A ARRANCAR? LOS HUEVOS TE LOS VOY A METER YO EN LA BOCA Y TE VA A ENCANTAR, ZORRA MARICONA!!!! HIJO DE PUTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Pues yo no lo he entendido todavía. No sé si era un mistery shopper, o era un vendedor que estaba siendo evaluado por uno de ellos.
> En cualquier caso preocupante el nivel de expresion escrita que empiezo a ver por aquí.
> 
> 
> ...



Bendiciones amigo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Claro que sí, idiota. Mucho mejor que te robe un empresaurio que te pague por debajo de 5€/h y como no financiarle los gastos de la actividad. Descuida que cada vez que vea una oportunidad así ya te aviso, esclavo. .



Insultos y faltas de respeto en este hilo, diríjanse al SUBNORMAL de @Lubinillo que es el nuevo BUFÓN de Burbuja. Le gusta que le azoten el culo mientras le meten horchata de chufa por la boca con un embudo.


----------



## Bimb0 (20 Nov 2021)

quemalavida dijo:


> Claro que sí, idiota. Mucho mejor que te robe un empresaurio que te pague por debajo de 5€/h y como no financiarle los gastos de la actividad. Descuida que cada vez que vea una oportunidad así ya te aviso, esclavo. .



Del mal trabajo puedo irme cuando quiera. De un Estado que roba para mantener extranjeros asesinos y chiringuitos no


----------



## 999999999 (20 Nov 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Osea que por apenas 5 euros la hora o menos eres capaz de ir jodiendo la vida a trabajadores que lo mismo hasta tienen hijos que mantener y por x motivos en el momento que tu fuiste tenían un mal día. Eres un puto caracol. El Karma algún día llamara a tu puerta.



Eres idiota
Igual q el de la BMW
El cliente no tiene nunca la culpa de que tengas un mal día. Si estás jodido lo pagas con tu jefe, q es el q te putea (pero con ese seguramente no tengas huevos)


----------



## quemalavida (20 Nov 2021)

999999999 dijo:


> Eres idiota
> Igual q el de la BMW
> El cliente no tiene nunca la culpa de que tengas un mal día. Si estás jodido lo pagas con tu jefe, q es el q te putea (pero con ese seguramente no tengas huevos)



¿Quién dijo que se pasarán por alto desconsideraciones a los clientes? Anda, vuélvete a la play niño rata,. E intenta atender un poco más en las clases de lengua, que en comprensión lectora vas muy deficiente.


----------



## quemalavida (20 Nov 2021)

Bimb0 dijo:


> Del mal trabajo puedo irme cuando quiera. De un Estado que roba para mantener extranjeros asesinos y chiringuitos no



A los malos trabajos ni se va, así no te tienes que ir. Y el superhombre de Nietzsche ya está sobradamente refuta do. Nadie puede vivir de espalda a la sociedad, no está en nuestra naturaleza.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

quemalavida dijo:


> A los malos trabajos ni se va, así no te tienes que ir. Y el superhombre de Nietzsche ya está sobradamente refuta do. Nadie puede vivir de espalda a la sociedad, no está en nuestra naturaleza.



Bravo.


----------



## Acebo-Tejo (15 Ene 2022)

Excelente experiencia laboral para un estudiante de Criminología-detective privado.

Ruinosa actividad, que no cubre ni el gasto de desplazamientos.

¿ No pensaste en denunciarles a Hacienda, Inspección de Trabajo y sindicatos ?
Podría ser muy interesante para estudiantes de derecho laboral, o gente que cree en el sistema.

Y como travesura, no pensaste en trolearles, con algún informe absurdo o situación esperpéntica que incluyese a algún amigo tuyo que acudiese a la tienda.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Es un trabajo indigno, como casi todos. Y tienes toda la razón. Yo tuve muchos dilemas morales y es una de las razones, aunque no la principal, de que lo dejara.



Bueno, lo de indigno yo no lo veo así. Ellos tienen unas OBLIGACIONES y unos PROTOCOLOS que deben cumplir. La mejor manera de evaluar es sin avisar, no que te evalúe tu jefe o te avisen.
Yo he sido auditada cuando he sido teleoperadora, y te escuchan la llamada sin avisarte. Sabes cuál es tu trabajo y que te arriesgas a que te evalúen; si no haces las cosas mal no tienes miedo a eso.
Tampoco despiden a gente por una simple mala evaluación. Y esas auditorías buscaban más mirar el estado de la oficina en general, por eso tienes hasta que hacer un plano y decir incluso si tenían papeleras sin vaciar.
Deberían extender las evaluaciones AL SECTOR PÚBLICO y que se pudiera despedir a funcionarios.

El único dilema moral que tuve fue con uno que objetivamente sacaba malas puntuaciones porque no miraba, no sonreía, esto y lo otro...PERO no lo hacía por pasotismo como muchos otros empleados dignos de ponerles un cero. Ese hombre era tímido, no lo hacía bien pero se le veía la intención de hacerlo. Tenía que puntuar OBJETIVAMENTE, que para eso había unos cuestionarios con puntos concretos, no podías poner "era majo/antipático" sino si sostenía la mirada x tiempo, si te daba la tarjeta de visita, etc... (y además podían hacer INSPECCIONES reevaluando nuestro trabajo para ver que puntuábamos correctamente). Así que ante ese dilema hice algo que NO se debía hacer: anotaciones al margen indicando que no te miraba , etc...pero NO daba impresión de pasotismo. No sirve de nada pues lo que puntúa es lo que marcas en las cruces de los puntos concretos que preguntan, pero yo quería dejar constancia de eso.
Me daba pena el pobre hombre. Se que su timidez no era apta para trabajar de cara al público, pero lo comparaba con los pasotas y me deba pena. Aunque supongo que estaba allí por enchufe, pues curiosamente él era el jefe de esa oficina. Dudo que le pasase nada por una mala puntuación en algunos apartados (en cuanto a la información que daba, eso sí lo hizo bien, no como algunos mendrugos que hasta eso lo hacían mal). Tampoco se si era tímido solo con mujeres, no lo descarto.
Tampoco se puede puntuar por pena o porque te caiga alguien bien o mal, o entonces mal evaluador eres.
Hubo una entidad con gente tan sumamente pasota y que sacaba tan malas puntuaciones, que nos mandaron a VARIOS a evaluarlos(sin decirnos que íbamos varios) , y en distintos días gente diferente (diferentes edades y sexos) todos pusimos las mismas notas, CEROS en algunos apartados. No tengo ni idea de qué pasó con esos empleados, dudo que los despidieran, aunque bien despedidos estarían, pues no se trata de tener un mal día, es que atendían mal a todos.

Esas evaluaciones tampoco suponían un castigo económico para los evaluados, a diferencia de las auditorías a teleoperadores, en las que te juegas diinero según te puntúen.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Osea que por apenas 5 euros la hora o menos eres capaz de ir jodiendo la vida a trabajadores que lo mismo hasta tienen hijos que mantener y por x motivos en el momento que tu fuiste tenían un mal día. Eres un puto caracol. El Karma algún día llamara a tu puerta.



NO DESPIDEN A TRABAJADORES por una simple evaluación de una sola persona un solo día. Así que lo de "despedido por un mal día" olvídalo.
Esas evaluaciones buscan más evaluar EL FUNCIONAMIENTO GLOBAL DE ESA SEDE/OFICINA/NEGOCIO.

Hasta CINCO evaluadores me constan a mí como enviados a una misma oficina. E incluso con eso, dudo que fueran despedidos los pasotas antipáticos que allí había. Si acaso les darían alguna charla. TAMPOCO les penalizaban económicamente.

En todo caso todos hemos tenido malos días y si eres bueno en lo tuyo atiendes a la gente comiéndote con patatas tu mal día. Esa es la diferencia entre la profesionalidad o la chapuza. Pero tranquilo, no hay despidos por "un mal día"


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2022)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Excelente experiencia laboral para un estudiante de Criminología-detective privado.
> 
> Ruinosa actividad, que no cubre ni el gasto de desplazamientos.
> 
> ...



Donde yo trabajé no tenía que ser autónoma por no llegar a x cantidad anual. Pero de cada cheque me descontaban el 21% para HACIENDA. 
Se pagaba con cheques completamente legales. 

Si trolleas en tu trabajo, te pillan, que no son tontos. Los evaluadores son a su vez supervisados. 

Si te planteas trollear en un trabajo, vaya poca seriedad. Así nos va...


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

Acebo-Tejo dijo:


> Excelente experiencia laboral para un estudiante de Criminología-detective privado.
> 
> Ruinosa actividad, que no cubre ni el gasto de desplazamientos.
> 
> ...



Lo de la experiencia es muy interesante, sí. Y también pensé en trolear, poniendo cosas inventadas en un informe, pero lo cotejan con las grabaciones. Si hubiera estado más tiempo, me habría quemado más y seguro que hubiera liado alguna. De todas formas, es el trabajo más interesante que he tenido hasta ahora, porque de verdad que nunca sabes lo que te vas a topar ni cómo vas a reaccionar. Una pena que esté tan mal pagado.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bueno, lo de indigno yo no lo veo así. Ellos tienen unas OBLIGACIONES y unos PROTOCOLOS que deben cumplir. La mejor manera de evaluar es sin avisar, no que te evalúe tu jefe o te avisen.
> Yo he sido auditada cuando he sido teleoperadora, y te escuchan la llamada sin avisarte. Sabes cuál es tu trabajo y que te arriesgas a que te evalúen; si no haces las cosas mal no tienes miedo a eso.
> Tampoco despiden a gente por una simple mala evaluación. Y esas auditorías buscaban más mirar el estado de la oficina en general, por eso tienes hasta que hacer un plano y decir incluso si tenían papeleras sin vaciar.
> Deberían extender las evaluaciones AL SECTOR PÚBLICO y que se pudiera despedir a funcionarios.
> ...



Muy interesante lo que dices. Yo, con mis primeras auditorías, era muy emocional y subjetivo, lo cual estaba muy bien pero no les servía. He llegado a escribir informes de cinco páginas contando la visita al detalle. Pero me dijeron que eso no les servía; que debía ser más frío y objetivo, describiendo las cosas sin juzgarlas ni valorarlas. Me costó un poco pillar eso (o puede que ni lo haya pillado del todo).


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (15 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Donde yo trabajé no tenía que ser autónoma por no llegar a x cantidad anual. Pero de cada cheque me descontaban el 21% para HACIENDA.
> Se pagaba con cheques completamente legales.
> 
> Si trolleas en tu trabajo, te pillan, que no son tontos. Los evaluadores son a su vez supervisados.
> ...



A mi me pagaban con ingresos sueltos directamente al banco, sin poner concepto ni nada. Estaba en varias empresas a la vez y NINGUNA me hizo contrato.


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Muy interesante lo que dices. Yo, con mis primeras auditorías, era muy emocional y subjetivo, lo cual estaba muy bien pero no les servía. He llegado a escribir informes de cinco páginas contando la visita al detalle. Pero me dijeron que eso no les servía; que debía ser más frío y objetivo, describiendo las cosas sin juzgarlas ni valorarlas. Me costó un poco pillar eso (o puede que ni lo haya pillado del todo).



Bueno, yo tenía cierta formación previa respecto a esos temas, los de evitar la "deseabilidad social" y otros sesgos al hacer encuestas, etc...y al ser consciente de los sesgos que puedes cometer, los evitas mejor. 

Por ejemplo si el "personaje" era de x perfil (estudiante, trabajador, pobretón, esto o lo otro) procuraba ir a todas las oficinas con la misma ropa acorde al "personaje", para evitar que las diferencias entre una oficina u otra se deban a que por tener distinto aspecto resultas más agradable a unos que a otros . En el ejemplo que he puesto, tenían que tratar bien a alguien de perfil bajo y con poco dinero , el perfil que si te metes en el Corte Inglés* no te acosan para echarte colonia ni darte muestras. Pero en el caso de la oficina llena de ceros, te diré que fueron compañeros/as/es que pasaban de ese detalle y trataron igual de mal a hombres, mujeres, cutres y finos. 
*Como vivía en el centro, cuando tenía que ir a sitios en plan elegante , hacía el "test del Corte Inglés" : pasaba por el pasillo de perfumería y si me ofrecían cosas iba lo bastante elegante.​


----------



## 시켈 ! (15 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> A mi me pagaban con ingresos sueltos directamente al banco, sin poner concepto ni nada. Estaba en varias empresas a la vez y NINGUNA me hizo contrato.



Yo estaba en diferentes empresas, cada estudio lo pagaba una, algunas encuestas incluso eran del CIS/CIRES. Lo de las evaluaciones lo hacían más o menos las mismas empresas que hacen estudios sociológicos, aunque eso se lo encargaban a los que conocía mejor y teníamos un mínimo de fiabilidad. A cada trabajador nos evalúan con inspecciones sorpresa y según te pillan en alguna mentira o algo que hayas omitido(es un coñazo hacer muchas preguntas y es tentador comerte preguntas), así te puntúan o te echan directamente (hubo un caso de una chica despedida porque metió en una encuesta a una señora mayor de la edad que se necesitaba y la echaron por mentir, pero luego se aclaró porque la señora confesó que había mentido con la edad a la encuestadora)
Entre todas esas empresas nacionales de estudios de mercado y sociológicas había un "mediador", un jefe que te adjudicaba el trabajo, las rutas, etc...
Las empresas le daban a él los cheques que iban con el logo de la empresa, nominativos y con algún concepto que dejaba claro que habías hecho un trabajo para ellos. Hacienda descontaba lo suyo y si acaso luego podías pedir la devolución si no pasabas de x ingresos en total.
Teníamos un contrato mercantil con cada empresa(no con el jefe ese/mediador) para cada estudio, salvo estudios que eran todos los meses, que con el contrato al principio quedaba claro que harías más tandas. Algunos te daban una tarjeta identificativa porque tenías que ir a hacer encuestas a centros de salud o sitios así. 
Evaluaciones a funcionarios no hicimos nunca, qué lástima.
También había encargos de entidades públicas como el ministerio de Sanidad, hospitales privados, temas de educación, el CIS, etc...anque la mayoría en vez de hacer los estudios ellos mismos se los encargaban a empresas. Pero esos encargos eran para hacer entrevistas a la gente, no para evaluar la atención de funcionarios en centros públicos.

Ese mundo de las entrevistas sociológicas y las evaluaciones de atención al público han ido empeorando, perdiendo profesionalidad, se hace incluso por internet con encuestas sin conocer a quien contesta (que puede ni tener la edad ni el sexo que dice tener) o sin el menor control a quien acude a hacer de "cliente misterioso" , etc...


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Me gustaba este trabajo pero lo dejé porque pagan mal y tarde (y había cierta desorganización) pero era muy divertido, ya que tú eres una especie de "espía" que hasta en algunas ocasiones lleva una identidad falsa. Hasta grababa las conversaciones y hacía fotografías. Aprendí muchísimo además, sobre cosas que la gente normal ni se imagina. Si queréis saber más, aquí espero vuestras preguntas.



¿Cuánto pagan?
¿Qué aprendistes?


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

Lombroso dijo:


> Segundo, si han de seguir un protocolo, han de hacerlo y punto.



Pues si el protocolo es una chorrada o muy de peloteo al cliente yo lo ignoraría, y con que me tratasen bien, de manera correcta, sería más que suficiente.


----------



## qbit (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Es como trabajar de inspector, solo que nadie lo sabe y así ves como se comportan realmente.



Yo tengo el convencimiento de que habitualmente hay una gran diferencia de trato según le caigas bien o mal, o mejor dicho, según seas hombre o mujer, atractivo o no. Tengo el convencimiento porque lo he comprobado y comparado con experiencias de otra gente, así que hay que tener cuidado. Deberían contratar para hacer el trabajo a gente de atractivo medio y de atractivos extremos para comparar.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Bueno, yo tenía cierta formación previa respecto a esos temas, los de evitar la "deseabilidad social" y otros sesgos al hacer encuestas, etc...y al ser consciente de los sesgos que puedes cometer, los evitas mejor.
> 
> Por ejemplo si el "personaje" era de x perfil (estudiante, trabajador, pobretón, esto o lo otro) procuraba ir a todas las oficinas con la misma ropa acorde al "personaje", para evitar que las diferencias entre una oficina u otra se deban a que por tener distinto aspecto resultas más agradable a unos que a otros . En el ejemplo que he puesto, tenían que tratar bien a alguien de perfil bajo y con poco dinero , el perfil que si te metes en el Corte Inglés* no te acosan para echarte colonia ni darte muestras. Pero en el caso de la oficina llena de ceros, te diré que fueron compañeros/as/es que pasaban de ese detalle y trataron igual de mal a hombres, mujeres, cutres y finos.
> *Como vivía en el centro, cuando tenía que ir a sitios en plan elegante , hacía el "test del Corte Inglés" : pasaba por el pasillo de perfumería y si me ofrecían cosas iba lo bastante elegante.​



Muy bueno lo del test del Corte Inglés!!! Pues mira, yo cometí ese error mucho. Nunca puse atención a cómo iba vestido, porque pensaba que eso me haría más natural a la hora de comportarme. Supongo que a veces funcionó y a veces no. El de BMW me trató fatal seguramente por eso.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pagan?
> ¿Qué aprendistes?



Pagan por misión cumplida y cada una oscila entre 10 / 25 euros, más o menos. La media serían 15. El problema es que pagan MUY TARDE y solo si lo has hecho bien todo. Si te toca repetir (a mí me ha pasado), lo haces gratis. 

Aprender, aprendes de todo y sobre todo aprendes sobre tí mismo, ya que vas solo y nadie te explica qué tienes que hacer. Tienes que buscarte la vida desde el principio. Imagínate cómo te lo montas para llevar una grabadora / teléfono para captar la conversación y hacer fotos del lugar / producto sin llamar la atención. Parece fácil pero cuando tienes que hacerlo (y tienes que hacerlo bien) los nervios te comen.

A mí me han cazado una o dos veces por no saber qué contestar. Son situaciones que en tu vida / trabajo normal, nunca van a ocurrir. Yo me lo montaba como si fuera un actor, lo cual también es muy complicado. Debes hacerte pasar por alguien que no eres ante una persona desconocida. Y si además te daban datos falsos para usar (nombre, DNI, dirección...), pues tenías que estudiártelo y practicar. Demasiadas cosas para lo poco que pagan. Es interesante y divertido, pero no se vive de eso (ni se malvive, si me apuras).


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Yo tengo el convencimiento de que habitualmente hay una gran diferencia de trato según le caigas bien o mal, o mejor dicho, según seas hombre o mujer, atractivo o no. Tengo el convencimiento porque lo he comprobado y comparado con experiencias de otra gente, así que hay que tener cuidado. Deberían contratar para hacer el trabajo a gente de atractivo medio y de atractivos extremos para comparar.



Exacto. Desde mi experiencia, no tienen en cuenta nada de eso a la hora de contratar a alguien. Símplemente se quitan el marrón de encontrar gente que haga las misiones y punto. Yo me dí cuenta al ir a comprar pisos nuevos o coches de gama alta. Como ya comenté más arriba, fui a comprar un BMW y el tipo me trató´muy mal desde que puse un pie en la puerta. Y era un hombre mayor que me miraba de arriba a abajo descaradamente y con desprecio. El tipo se daría cuenta de que yo iba de farol o me estaba juzgando de manera terrible por mi aspecto o forma de hablar. ¿Tengo yo pinta de comprarme un BMW? Pues no lo sé, pero ese mismo día fuí a por un MERCEDES y el chaval que me atendió era jovencito y me trató de lujo. Nada que ver, y eso que mi aspecto era el mismo.


----------



## entelequia (16 Ene 2022)

Chivatos de mierda,muertos de hambre.
Si supieras lo que realmente es un espía y lo que hace,tu minicerebro colapsaría


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

Que hay que hacer para trabajar en eso ? Sería para sacar unos haorriyos 

Otra pregunta , con esto que quieren demostrar mala gestión , mal trato al cliente para mar marketing en redes sociales


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ene 2022)

Yo conozco a uno que hizo bastante (pero bastante) dinero de mistery shopper. Era un colega de la universidad.

Él hacía lo siguiente: Iba al sitio, hacia el "mistery shopping", pero al terminar preguntaba por el dueño/encargado y le decía a solas quien era, a lo que había venido, y lo que había anotado. A partir de ahí el dueño podía darle en negro un dinero para que cambiara sus anotaciones, o negarse y saber que iba a ser jodido. Ya os podeis imaginar lo que pasaba.

Por el mistery shopping ganaba una mierda y en negro, pero por lo otro si mal no recuerdo sacaba al menos un par de cientos de euros por visita. No siempre salía bien la jugada, pero al estar todo en negro no había forma de probar extorsión.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que hizo bastante (pero bastante) dinero de mistery shopper. Era un colega de la universidad.
> 
> Él hacía lo siguiente: Iba al sitio, hacia el "mistery shopping", pero al terminar preguntaba por el dueño/encargado y le decía a solas quien era, a lo que había venido, y lo que había anotado. A partir de ahí el dueño podía darle en negro un dinero para que cambiara sus anotaciones, o negarse y saber que iba a ser jodido. Ya os podeis imaginar lo que pasaba.
> 
> Por el mistery shopping ganaba una mierda y en negro, pero por lo otro si mal no recuerdo sacaba al menos un par de cientos de euros por visita. No siempre salía bien la jugada, pero al estar todo en negro no había forma de probar extorsión.



Por que ese no daría con quién debería ,le podría salir cara la extorsión


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Por que ese no daría con quién debería ,le podría salir cara la extorsión



Se pasó cuatro años que yo sepa haciéndolo, siempre para la misma empresa y ya te digo yo que se sacaba bastante dinero con ello. Lo que pasa es que al terminar la universidad entró diréctamente en una empresa potente y ya no le hizo falta.

No te creas que iba amenazando, simplemente proponía un negocio. Además, ten en cuenta que lo que les decía a los jefes debería ser cierto así que hasta se podría ver como auditoria.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Muy bueno lo del test del Corte Inglés!!! Pues mira, yo cometí ese error mucho. Nunca puse atención a cómo iba vestido, porque pensaba que eso me haría más natural a la hora de comportarme. Supongo que a veces funcionó y a veces no. El de BMW me trató fatal seguramente por eso.



Nooo, no hay forma buena o mala de vestir, hay forma "adecuada" al estudio. 

¿Qué "perfil" tenías que tener en BMW? ¿No te dijeron que debías parecer x tipo de gente, o podías ir a tu aire? En el estudio que he puesto como ejemplo , nadie nos dijo cómo vestir, eso es de mi cosecha. Si nos dicen que debemos simular que somos estudiantes con poco dinero , es lógico que no puedo ir pasando el "test del Corte Inglés" con la ropa que uso para ir a vender seguros o a hacer entrevistas a empresarios. 
Fui en plan cutre, pero esa es la gracia, que aun yendo así te traten bien en un lugar en el que prefieren a gente con mucho dinero. Quien encargó ese estudio quería saber si en sus oficinas se trababa bien también a ese segmento de la población. Y hubo gente que me trató muy bien, me dieron su tarjeta de visita y todo, pese a mi perfil de pobretona.
También puede esperarse más que vayan a evaluarte personas de cierta edad y bien vestidas, no un "estudiante". Importa mucho que no sospechen de ti. 

Así que no se sabe si fuiste "bien" a BMW, eso depende de qué te dijeron que fueras ¿debías hablar como si tuvieras mucha pasta o parecer un pringado cualquiera?
En todo caso si el de BMW te trató mal por ir mal vestido, mal por él. El objeto de esos estudios no es dar facilidades para que te traten bien sino evaluar cómo tratan a CUALQUIER persona.
Si te trató mal por no ir elegante, bien puesta está la mala puntuación.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Pues si el protocolo es una chorrada o muy de peloteo al cliente yo lo ignoraría, y con que me tratasen bien, de manera correcta, sería más que suficiente.



No, los protocolos no son una chorrada ni de peloteo como las de la tienda de Pretty Woman. 
Son protocolos básicos de saludar y MIRAR A LOS OJOS cuando entra el cliente, explicar bien el producto, despedirse, sonreir, etc... Y aun así esto tan sencillo en una oficina no lo cumoplían: ni decían buenos días, o lo decían pero no te miraban a la cara(seguían mirando el ordenador), etc... Alguien incapaz de seguir un protocolo tan simple merece la baja puntuación que le pongas. 

No vale eso de "de manera correcta" para puntuar, porque hay un enorme cuestionario que debes rellenar indicando incluso CUÁNTOS SEGUNDOS te han mirado a la cara al saludar.
No vas y dices "pues un 8 porque fue muy majo", es mucho más complicado. 
Debes rellenar donde pregunta qué dijo al verte, si te miró , si se presentó con su nombre, si se ofreció a informarte sobre sus productos, si a la vez que te atendía estaba haciendo otras cosas, etc... No das una puntuación , das MUCHAS contestando a PREGUNTAS MUY CONCRETAS, y son los que lo leen los que calculan la media. En algunos apartados puedes poner puntuación, pero solo a ese punto concreto. Ahí puedes meter un poco tus "impresiones" por ejemplo si no sonrió ni una sola vez le plantas un cero y de ahí vas subiendo. (Si no sonríe pero le ves una actitud positiva y es casi como sonreir, bueeeno, puedes evitar el cero)
Se trata de tener una forma de evaluación lo más objetiva posible, no dar pie a que el evaluador diga de forma SUBJETIVA "me trató bien" según le caiga o sin tener en cuenta las formalidades que quiere la empresa.
(Por eso hice anotaciones al margen respecto a un tímido, porque objetivamente no me miraba a los ojos, me evitaba, y no había forma de anotar la sensación SUBJETIVA de que no era por pasotismo sino por timidez. No puedo "hacerle un favor" y poner que es un tío que te mira a la cara mientras habla, porque lo primero ->me contratan para hacer mi trabajo bien , y lo segundo->si me inspeccionan a mí y algo no encaja se me cae el pelo). 
Es lo que pasó con la oficina de los pasotas: fue alguien y puntuó con muchos ceros. No le encajaba a los superiores y mandaron a otro para evaluar al primer entrevistador, asegurarse que no había evaluado por motivos personales o lo que sea. Fue un segundo evaluador y así comprobaron que rellenaba el cuestionario poniendo lo mismo que el otro. Entonces estudiaron a ver qué cojones pasaba en esa oficina, y fueron mandando a más hasta llegar a ir cinco. (No se qué puesto ocupé yo, eso solo lo supe acabado el estudio,. pude ser la primera o la quinta)


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Que hay que hacer para trabajar en eso ? Sería para sacar unos haorriyos
> 
> Otra pregunta , con esto que quieren demostrar mala gestión , mal trato al cliente para mar marketing en redes sociales



Quieren evaluar cómo funcionan sus empresas(suelen encargar los estudios empresas con muchas sedes) .
Supongo que aprovecharán para formar mejor al personal si en una oficina lo hacen muy mal, o llamar la atención al jefe o al empleado.
No se usaba para "mal marketing" en redes sociales , es LA PROPIA EMPRESA la que encarga el estudio PARA MEJORAR LO QUE ESTÉ MAL.

Yo en su día tenía x estudios relacionados + formación específica en "atención al público", etc... Por mi CV entré para hacer entrevistas a domicilio , en centros de salud, bancos, etc...y desde ahí es cuando cada vez que le encargaban este otro trabajo el jefe nos lo ofrecía a los que constábamos en su historial como más "formales/fiables".
Se de compañeros a los que no se lo ofreció, pero claro, son de los que iban de listos y se creen que las trampas no se las pillan, pero algo debían de intuir los jefes. (Por ejemplo uno tenía que ir a entrevistar a propietarios de coches de lujo y rellenaba él parte de las encuestas diciendo "bah, yo se cómo piensan los ricos". Si en una inspección rutinaria repiten al del coche una pregunta y no coincide con la respuesta que hay en la encuesta, ese encuestador baja en puntos, empiezan a vigilarle más. Cada encuestado debía dar su teléfono , que era solo con fines de inspección al encuestador)
O hubo un compañero que tuvo que dejar las encuestas porque no le contestaba casi nadie. Una ruta la dejó a medias porque no había manera. Me mandaron ir a mí a esa misma ruta y fue bien como todas. (Luego supe que me habían dado la del compañero ese que decía que era una ruta "complicadísima con gente reacia a contestar").
A alguien como ese que tenía un "no se sabe qué" que la gente no le contestaba, no le podían mandar a evaluar o supondría un sesgo de partida.
(Conozco a ese chico y era de trato y aspecto normal, no se cómo planteaba las encuestas, cómo se presentaba o qué hacía mal. Y no era por ser chico, otros compañeros hombres no tenían problemas)


Pero cada vez se hace de forma menos profesional, así que apuesto que ahora entra cualquiera a ese trabajo. De hecho ahora se hace todo por teléfono y puedes estar encuestando a uno de 50 años que te diga que tiene 25, lo cual en persona te lo intentaban hacer también pero había mentiras que no colaban y anulabas esa encuesta.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Quieren evaluar cómo funcionan sus empresas(suelen encargar los estudios empresas con muchas sedes) .
> Supongo que aprovecharán para formar mejor al personal si en una oficina lo hacen muy mal, o llamar la atención al jefe o al empleado.
> No se usaba para "mal marketing" en redes sociales , es LA PROPIA EMPRESA la que encarga el estudio PARA MEJORAR LO QUE ESTÉ MAL.
> 
> ...



Muy bien explicado gracias


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (20 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Nooo, no hay forma buena o mala de vestir, hay forma "adecuada" al estudio.
> 
> ¿Qué "perfil" tenías que tener en BMW? ¿No te dijeron que debías parecer x tipo de gente, o podías ir a tu aire? En el estudio que he puesto como ejemplo , nadie nos dijo cómo vestir, eso es de mi cosecha. Si nos dicen que debemos simular que somos estudiantes con poco dinero , es lógico que no puedo ir pasando el "test del Corte Inglés" con la ropa que uso para ir a vender seguros o a hacer entrevistas a empresarios.
> Fui en plan cutre, pero esa es la gracia, que aun yendo así te traten bien en un lugar en el que prefieren a gente con mucho dinero. Quien encargó ese estudio quería saber si en sus oficinas se trababa bien también a ese segmento de la población. Y hubo gente que me trató muy bien, me dieron su tarjeta de visita y todo, pese a mi perfil de pobretona.
> ...



Pues la verdad es que no me dijeron absolutamente nada sobre cómo tenía que ir vestido. Solo me dijeron que en mi papel tenía familia con hijos, un buen trabajo estable y que necesitaba un coche grande. La verdad es que todas las empresas para las que trabajé eran bastante cutres.


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no me dijeron absolutamente nada sobre cómo tenía que ir vestido. Solo me dijeron que en mi papel tenía familia con hijos, un buen trabajo estable y que necesitaba un coche grande. La verdad es que todas las empresas para las que trabajé eran bastante cutres.



A mí tampoco me hablaron de la ropa, eso lo puse yo de mi cosecha. No sería muy creíble decir que era estudiante pero llevar la misma ropa que llevaba para entrevistar a empresarios o la de vender seguros.


----------



## Leonard Leakey (21 Ene 2022)

HH8 dijo:


> Siempre ha sabido que el principal motor del empresario es putear a los clientes, no ganar dinero. Porque mira que es fácil saber si los empleados tratan mal a los clientes. Es que no tienes ni que esforzarte ni gastarte un duro: pones en la puerta bien grande un email enviar comentarios o pruebas de las mierdas que hacen los empleados.
> 
> Pero nadie lo hace. Por lo que he dicho. A esa gente se la sopla absolutamente el dinero.



Solo alguien que no ha tratado con gente. O ha estado mínimamente trabajando, en su miserable vida, nunca, cara al público, y tratando con todo tipo de especímen humano. Se cree aquello que quiere oir el cliente, que es falso, que el cliente siempre tiene la razón.

En cuanto lo del e-mail, conduzco bién etc. Hazlo, y haz caso y da veracidad, a todo lo que entre. Con lo de imbéciles, jetas, tocapelotas, rencorosos de la vida, chantajistas y mala gente, que hay en la carretera y fuera. Tendrás un buzon lleno. Y a la que toques mucho los huevos al currito, te va a mandar, con razón, dónde te mereces. Para que hagas el trabajo tu solito, con 2 palmos de narices.

P.D : Algun día cuando sepas como funciona el mundo laboral, entenderás que el trabajador/empleado bueno, es un bién muy escaso y a cuidar. Por lo menos en las empresas que tienen y quieren, un mínimo futuro y buen ambiente. Por tropocientos parados que haya en el SEPE, aunque los importes del culo del mundo. Así como el cliente bueno, que también hay que escogerlo. Y no cualquier don nadie exigente, por mucho cash o sin, para perder el tiempo y dinero.
Razonamiento del bobo solemne, ej que tengo alternativassss.. Y dale a la rueda, de todos son iguales por que el espejo delata el único problema.


----------

